# Songs That You Hate With A Passion



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Alistair said:


> Probably one of the most over-rated musical artists of all time. I seriously have no idea what people see in him.
> 
> YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run


 
He's the Boss. It's a middle America, blue-collar thing.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Vivaldi. He annoys me. 
Especially The Four Seasons. ESPECIALLY SPRING.

I know that in the context of his time, he was excellent. But I can't stand how simple his chord progressions are. And he doesn't redeem himself like Bach does, because the melodies aren't complex either! Blah!
Also, as a rule I hate terraced dynamics. They take me straight back to my Suzuki Violin School days *shudder* But that's not Vivaldi's fault xD

Still. RAGH, I HATE THIS.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Not the first song... just watch and wait a bit.


----------



## elobliss (Oct 18, 2009)

I HATE Clocks by Coldplay. I HATE it. In my school, whoever doesnt know how to play piano but can only play one song, that song is ALWAYS Clocks.


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

Whoaaa my SEX is on fire...

*Scramble to change station*

I just find it so intolerably irritating!!


----------



## halah (Dec 20, 2009)

Bossy by Kelis
every Rihanna song I have heard on the radio.


----------



## mari (Feb 16, 2010)

I reaaally can't stand Pussy by Rammstein. It's not even that the song is so awful, it deserves no more than a shrug, but it's people who seem to worship it who make it worse for me. In EVERY group of people I've been in, there's this one guy, who HAS to play this song over and over again, even better when he gets to show the video, oh wow, that'll make him theeee maaaan. But uh, get a little more.. insight of things and they'll become the wimpest of the wimpest ever. Pitiful.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Purely because it's so absolutely devoid of emotion.





And this because it was irritating from the start, and then got overplayed.

But who doesn't like a little Gunther in their life?


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

redoxwings said:


> I'm going have to throw myself on the wave with those who can't _stand_ Tik Tok. No other song has ever made me beeline so fast to turn off my radio, and that's saying something :tongue:  And unlike Günther, it's not even laughing material *shakes head*
> 
> It kind of sucks that my best friend whose room is just across the hallway loves the song, and is pretty much left wondring what the hell happened when I literally bang my door shut whenever it comes on ^^;


O M G! If I could have thanked this post a million times... I'm so sick and tired of that God awful song!


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

I hate the Beach Boys. Sometimes I find it difficult to reconcile my hatred for the Beach Boys with my love of the Jesus & Mary Chain because the former were such a huge influence on the latter but I just can't bring myself to enjoy their music. "Kill Surf City" was a revelation to me when I first heard it. It was like the Beach Boys but, you know, good.:laughing:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Everything about this song/video is wrong!


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Spooky said:


> Everything about this song/video is wrong!
> 
> YouTube - The Darkness - I Believe In A Thing Called Love



Mmhmmm, that song has always freaked me out a bit. Never saw the video though!


----------



## Conor (Feb 19, 2010)

I find I either love a song or can't bear a song. I can't leave a bad song on the radio just play, I have to change it. I guess I'm really critical. Here's a song I absolutely despise at the moment I don't know if you know it, if you don't type it in on youtube, you may or may not puke. I'm not making no guarantees:
Fireflies by Owl City. Absolute tripe. :bored:


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

I was so over this song about 5 minutes after it came out....


----------



## mari (Feb 16, 2010)

Liminality said:


> But who doesn't like a little Gunther in their life?


Fucking AAAY to Günther! 

Aaand..


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Ke$ha's _Tik Tok_.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Anything that comes from someone who was in X Factor. I'm sure this makes me sound like a music snob, but covering other people's songs just makes you a glorified karaoke singer (not that covers are a bad thing, but most professional artists don't do that many covers). When they do release their own songs, it's just more of the same plastic stuff that dominates the charts.

Anything that uses bigoted language such as "bitch". That's not music, that's attacking women/minorities/homosexuals via lyrics. Get rid of the hatred and try and sing about something a little more civilised.

There's probably others that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## AliceGrace (Dec 23, 2009)

I hate Bad Day by Daniel Powter, don`t know why.


----------



## tinker (Jan 11, 2010)

i used to hate 



 but now i just dont care anymore


----------



## ThingsIdidWhenIwasDead (Feb 23, 2010)

Lady Gaga- Disco Stick..I just hate lady Gaga. wth is with her name anyway.


----------

